# Would anyone buy a kit like this?



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

As the title suggests, I am looking at being able to provide reptile keepers with a package consisting of Epoxy Resin, some Fibreglass, mixing bowls, scales etc which would enable you to resin the interior of your viv, as well as use the fibreglass to create a pond in the viv...

Is this sort of thing anyone would be interested in and if so, what do you think would be a reasonable price?

Here is a pic of a viv I have just completed using this method and it came out better than i expected -










Thoughts welcome...

Nic


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> As the title suggests, I am looking at being able to provide reptile keepers with a package consisting of Epoxy Resin, some Fibreglass, mixing bowls, scales etc which would enable you to resin the interior of your viv, as well as use the fibreglass to create a pond in the viv...
> 
> Is this sort of thing anyone would be interested in and if so, what do you think would be a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


How well does it hold humidity and Temperature?


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

joe1981 said:


> How well does it hold humidity and Temperature?


I have a humidifier that comes on for 15 minutes every hour and a 250w ceramic. Temps hold like a charm and I am yet to see the humidity drop below around 50%, which is normally only for around 10 minutes before the humidifier kicks in again... I could also control this more by shutting the vents, either on or both. I also have a fan in the top corner which you cant see, so could also shut that hole if i needed it to keep humidity better...


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

It certainly looks okay might be helpful to those who need a large custom viv but lack the skills to do a lengthy pro looking build.


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

joe1981 said:


> It certainly looks okay might be helpful to those who need a large custom viv but lack the skills to do a lengthy pro looking build.


Thats what I was thinking... The Epoxy resin is so easy to use and apply and even it is just the Epoxy Resin which is used to coat the inside of the viv to prevent humidity and warping...

What would people pay for a kit like this? if you could do an entire 4x4x2 viv, with some fibreglass for a pond etc...? 50? 60? 70?

Just curious to find out what other people think its worth...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

How idiot proof is it?

If it's idiot proof it could be a great idea, if it isn't it could end up as a lot of hassle. If people do something wrong they could come back and blame the kit.


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Meko said:


> How idiot proof is it?
> 
> If it's idiot proof it could be a great idea, if it isn't it could end up as a lot of hassle. If people do something wrong they could come back and blame the kit.


The ONLY thing that needs to be 100% correct is mixing the resin as its dont by weight, not volume. So if you can use a scale and calculator, then you can use this kit with no hassles... If you cant do either of the above, I doubt you should be keeping reps in the first place! :lol2:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Send me a free sample and I'll review it for you...
:whistling2:


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

geckograham said:


> Send me a free sample and I'll review it for you...
> :whistling2:


I had to buy mine and do a custom build just to get the manufacturer to consider doing the kit! :whip:

But hopefully all you lovely RFUK'ers will be interested and buy a few kits so I can get a sponsorship deal from the Manufacturer! ha ha ha! :lol2:


----------



## HertsReptile (Oct 8, 2012)

I would be interested.. Maybe 2 options, with or without fibreglass.. 

How do you apply it..?? Is it a paint on..??

As for price, I would compare how much varnish people would use to do that size viv and work out from that.. 
If the varnish takes 4 coats and costs £40 - £50 for 1, 2 or 3 tins then I think this would need to be roughly the same if not cheaper as a basic resin kit and then a price increase to include fibreglass with a selection on how much fibreglass you order..!!
If it's more than the varnish it would need benefits and will need to be seen in ways such as longer lasting, safer, easier to use etc to be considered an option..

One benefit is that it will dry in a couple of days compared to a week or 2 with varnish..


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

HertsReptile said:


> I would be interested.. Maybe 2 options, with or without fibreglass..
> 
> How do you apply it..?? Is it a paint on..??
> 
> ...


At the moment, the smallest pack available is a 1.5kg pack. 1kg Epoxy, 500g Hardener. This can be delivered for about £30. As mentioned, i did around 5/6 coats on a 4x2x4 viv as pictured...

I am just awaiting confirmation on the deal as a package.

It is simply to apply, as long as you get the mixing ratio correct, so you would require a small digital scale and a mixing cup and I use ice cream sticks to mix it up...

you can either paint it on, or do it piece by piece by temporarily attaching a border around the desired piece, laying it flat and simply pouring the resin onto it. Leave it to dry, remove the borders and job done...

Will try get some more comprehensive information and instruction in the next few days and post again...

As far as the long term benefits, this will only be seen in the coming months... The ONLY concern I have is the resin discolouring with high UV levels, but because mine is painted any dicolouration probably wont be noticeable...

Will keep you updated on how mine holds up...


----------



## HertsReptile (Oct 8, 2012)

Sold.. Where do I get some...???


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> The ONLY thing that needs to be 100% correct is mixing the resin as its dont by weight, not volume. So if you can use a scale and calculator, then you can use this kit with no hassles... If you cant do either of the above, I doubt you should be keeping reps in the first place! :lol2:


That is incorrect it is mixed by amounts well it is for fiberglass anyway and getting fiberglass to look how you want is not easy and you have to aply it fairly fast or it sets I have done moterbike fairings and speaker surrounds with fiberglass and a few car body repairs so i am used to working with it but if you are using it for the first time it is east to fuk up and surely if people wanted to do this they would go to a hardware shop and buy the stuff needed rather than buy a kit that they will have to wait for it to arive and then find out they could have baught it cheaper


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

HertsReptile said:


> I would be interested.. Maybe 2 options, with or without fibreglass..
> 
> How do you apply it..?? Is it a paint on..??
> 
> ...


The fiberglass cost penny's its the resin that costs I can get huge rolls of fiberglass sheat for 50p


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

ayrton said:


> The fiberglass cost penny's its the resin that costs I can get huge rolls of fiberglass sheat for 50p


First off you cant just buy fibreglass at your local hardware. Secondly, it IS mixed by weight and not volume. Perhaps you used polyester resin for your fairings, which may be done by volume, but stinks like hell, takes forever to cure properly and is.definitely not suitable for use indoors.

if you can get these huge rolls for 50p, please inbox me your paypal details, i will put a fiver in yr account for ten rolls and arrange to have them collected...

The only thing i do agree with is that fibreglass is tricky to work with, but laying a few simple layers onto a flat surface to waterproof it for a pond is as easy as making paper mache.

The other thing which i think is important to know is the Epoxy Resin comes in a fast curing and slow curing format, allowing you to work at a suitable pace. The cooler the room you are working in the longer you will have to work with it and vice versa. I use the fast curing one and you have around half an hour before it starts to cure and get difficult to work with....


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> First off you cant just buy fibreglass at your local hardware. Secondly, it IS mixed by weight and not volume. Perhaps you used polyester resin for your fairings, which may be done by volume, but stinks like hell, takes forever to cure properly and is.definitely not suitable for use indoors.
> 
> if you can get these huge rolls for 50p, please inbox me your paypal details, i will put a fiver in yr account for ten rolls and arrange to have them collected...
> 
> The only thing i do agree with is that fibreglass is tricky to work with, but laying a few simple layers onto a flat surface to waterproof it for a pond is as easy as making paper mache.


I am on about fiberglass used for car body's I can get 3m by 1m rolls for 50p but i can't get them all the time just when my local shop has them in stock and i can get fiberglass at many local shops and yes for flat surfaces it is very easy but for a custom shape can be very tricky
We must be on about diferant resins and yes the stiff I used makes you go dizzy if in a confined space lol


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

ayrton said:


> I am on about fiberglass used for car body's I can get 3m by 1m rolls for 50p but i can't get them all the time just when my local shop has them in stock and i can get fiberglass at many local shops and yes for flat surfaces it is very easy but for a custom shape can be very tricky
> We must be on about diferant resins and yes the stiff I used makes you go dizzy if in a confined space lol


Thats exactly my point, you are implying that i am putting together a package that you can buy at any store and charging a fortune for it, but you not even talking about the same thing.

like i said, let me know when you can get some of the fibreglass and i will have some off you for my next build. What gsm is it? Is it woven glass fibre or solid matting?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> Thats exactly my point, you are implying that i am putting together a package that you can buy at any store and charging a fortune for it, but you not even talking about the same thing.
> 
> like i said, let me know when you can get some of the fibreglass and i will have some off you for my next build. What gsm is it? Is it woven glass fibre or solid matting?


I apologise I thought we was on about the same thing and i wasn't saying you would charge a fortune but for you to take the time to do it you must be getting something and £30 isn't bad but i would just buy direct from suplier and i get it from selco and it is woven


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

ayrton said:


> I apologise I thought we was on about the same thing and i wasn't saying you would charge a fortune but for you to take the time to do it you must be getting something and £30 isn't bad but i would just buy direct from suplier and i get it from selco and it is woven


No problem pal... And obviously I wouldnt be doing it out of love, but I am also doing it for the benefit of keepers, because I have gone through dozens of vivs in my 15 years keeping reps, due to them not being sealed correctly and I think this offers a good solution...


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> No problem pal... And obviously I wouldnt be doing it out of love, but I am also doing it for the benefit of keepers, because I have gone through dozens of vivs in my 15 years keeping reps, due to them not being sealed correctly and I think this offers a good solution...


I think resin is a good way of sealing as it is waterproof and if you go direct to manufacturer you could probably match shop price I am going to selco today so i will check the fiberglass if they have any in:2thumb:


----------

